# Bunnies enjoying an autumn day in woodlands garden.



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

*Look what i found mummy*








*Oi!!! No you cant have it*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

kisses


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ahhh i love seeing your pics, what camera do you have?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Those are lovely pics Crofty.

Dreamer is looking gorgeous as always.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> ahhh i love seeing your pics, what camera do you have?


Thanks  these pics are taken with my sony cybershot 7.2mp, I have taken previous ones on my partners canon and some on my N95 mobile phone!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww they are all so gorgeous! How old are each of them? The brown one (is that dreamer?) looks like a cheeky monkey


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

AmyCruick said:


> Aww they are all so gorgeous! How old are each of them? The brown one (is that dreamer?) looks like a cheeky monkey


Joey (black one) is 3 and half and is an rspca bun.
Saffy (BEW) is 2 and a half and was rescued from a cruel breeder that was going to feed her to his ferrets.
Dreamer (tan) is 1 and a half i got him from a rescue, the breeder they took him from was going to cull him because he had a retained testicle.
Tinkerbell is 3 and is an ex-breeding doe, she wouldnt take to any bbucks after 2 litters.

Yes you are very right about dreamer!!!!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> Joey (black one) is 3 and half and is an rspca bun.
> Saffy (BEW) is 2 and a half and was rescued from a cruel breeder that was going to feed her to his ferrets.
> Dreamer (tan) is 1 and a half i got him from a rescue, the breeder they took him from was going to cull him because he had a retained testicle.
> Tinkerbell is 3 and is an ex-breeding doe, she wouldnt take to any bbucks after 2 litters.
> ...


 feed her to his ferrets!!! How horrible!! glad she found you to live with, bet she can't believe her luck!  mind you the same goes for all of them!

Ha ha! He just has a look about him. They're all gorgeous though!


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

you have the cutest rabbits i love tinkerbell and saffy


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

What a beautiful animal! I have one dwarf bunny  Does your cat get on with the rabbits fine? I never knew you could leave both together!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

DennyJames said:


> What a beautiful animal! I have one dwarf bunny  Does your cat get on with the rabbits fine? I never knew you could leave both together!


Thankyou. I have 2 cats, yeh they love the buns but id never leave them unsupervised together. My cats are house cats but Crystal comes in the garden with me because shes more like a dog and just follows me, she never goes anywhere! We're just planning to cat proof the garden.


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

crofty said:


> Thankyou. I have 2 cats, yeh they love the buns but id never leave them unsupervised together. My cats are house cats but Crystal comes in the garden with me because shes more like a dog and just follows me, she never goes anywhere! We're just planning to cat proof the garden.


That is wicked! So the bunnies love the cats aswell? They must chase each other around haha?

Kind of unrelated topic but my favorite animated film is Watership Down  !


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

DennyJames said:


> That is wicked! So the bunnies love the cats aswell? They must chase each other around haha?
> 
> Kind of unrelated topic but my favorite animated film is Watership Down  !


No they dont chase each other, the bunnies sometimes get a wash from the cats! They mostly ignore eachother really, the bunnies will sit next to the cats quite happily. Obviously it was careful introduction to start with and the cats are not allowed to chase the bunnies, Betula did try with joey but he turned round and ended up chasing her.... after that they have mutual respect for eachother, Crystal is a wimp anyway and has known the bunnies since a kitten so shes always been fine with them.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> No they dont chase each other, the bunnies sometimes get a wash from the cats! They mostly ignore eachother really, the bunnies will sit next to the cats quite happily. Obviously it was careful introduction to start with and the cats are not allowed to chase the bunnies, Betula did try with joey but he turned round and ended up chasing her.... after that they have mutual respect for eachother, Crystal is a wimp anyway and has known the bunnies since a kitten so shes always been fine with them.


i dont trust my rabbits with my cats, for 1 the rabbits are bigger than the cats lol and 2 lily tries to hump my boy cat  
im worried they would bite the cats


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> i dont trust my rabbits with my cats, for 1 the rabbits are bigger than the cats lol and 2 lily tries to hump my boy cat
> im worried they would bite the cats


 lol lily is naughty!!! My buns dont bother with the cats at all really.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> lol lily is naughty!!! My buns dont bother with the cats at all really.


she got pregnant behind my back how much more nughtier can she get? she is an absolute randy cow! my poor cat dont stand a chance around the dirty minx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> she got pregnant behind my back how much more nughtier can she get? she is an absolute randy cow! my poor cat dont stand a chance around the dirty minx


She does sound like abit of a hussy!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Crofty do you find they love playing about in the fallen leaves at this time of year? I know mine do, I rake them all up to a pile and let the rabbits loose with them digging and throwing them around again. So much fun to watch and who needs a tidy leaf free garden anyway?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Crofty do you find they love playing about in the fallen leaves at this time of year? I know mine do, I rake them all up to a pile and let the rabbits loose with them digging and throwing them around again. So much fun to watch and who needs a tidy leaf free garden anyway?


thats made me want a tree! lol
think il send the kids over to the park opposite with a black sack :idea:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It really is a lot of fun to watch them play in the leaves, I'm lucky I have a lot of trees surrounding the garden from the house at the back of us.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Crofty do you find they love playing about in the fallen leaves at this time of year? I know mine do, I rake them all up to a pile and let the rabbits loose with them digging and throwing them around again. So much fun to watch and who needs a tidy leaf free garden anyway?


haha yes!!! They love playing under the apple tree, dreamer is always throwing things around lol. As you can see im not very good at being leaf tidy..... there are alot of trees at the back of my garden though so decided i liked the natural look  (plus i dont have to do any work then  )


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwwwwwwww Crofty I love seeing your bunnies they are just so beautiful and I was just getting ready to moan and complain as I couldnt see pics of Tink then I saw you saved teh best till last ahhhhh my Tink!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Your buns really are beautiful Crofty 

I was tidying up leaves at work today and was tempted to bring the black bag of them home!!! Mum and Dad would not have been impressed, Dad doesnt like trees!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tell him he should learn to like them after all he wouldn't be alive without them


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, we would be buggered without them! we had a Jasmine tree thing growing against the rabbit shed which needed trimming cos it was stopping me shutting the door but he hacked it all down! I think it may just survive! 

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

was it easy to bond all of them?? 

I would love to have more rabbits


----------

